# Some Parents



## XForce Girl (Feb 14, 2008)

Whenever I send my JOAD kids to a tournament they seem to always come home with a list of items they need.
Other kids parents stand around and exchange information about what their kids shoot and why their equipment is the "best"
Had a parent come to me the other day and request x10's because another kids parent said that's what they should be shooting.
When I quoted the price the parent about fell over. Looked at me like I was crazy. I said their money might be better spent on a higher level coach, (I'm only a level 2)
Now I'm the bad guy, they think I sold their kid sub par equipment because some person with no credibility said otherwise.
So, now when this happens I ask several questions.
1. How does their kid shoot with said equipment?
2. What have they won recently or ever.
3. What experience does parent have to offer advise?
4. Does this parent have an agenda? Do the kids compete in the same division? Maybe they are intentionally trying to plant doubt in their competitors mind.
As we all know archery equipment is expensive. I feel I am doing my customers a disservice if I always try to sell them the most expensive items rather than really good equipment at à lower price.
Too many people just throw money at this sport hoping to buy points, rather than just mastering what you have and working on the shooter.

My advise to parents of young archers, take your kids to shoots, cheer them on and make sure they have fun. Keep your opinions and comments to yourself.


----------



## Ray Ray (Aug 1, 2005)

Its the same in every sport. I coach a softball rec league also. There are girls with 300 dollar bats that will never make the school team. 

I know a lot of grownups that throw money in better equipment, thinking their shooting will get better. when that doesn't work they quit or ask for help.


----------



## XForce Girl (Feb 14, 2008)

I think the main thing that drives me crazy is the fact that what someone tells them at a shoot must be true. Kinda like what you read on the internet must me true. People blindly believe these things with no credibility or proof.


----------



## Ray Ray (Aug 1, 2005)

I Know what you mean. I just taught at our youth field day, We had 2 level 2 & 1 level 1, but some parents would still listen to other parents that didn't have clue.


----------



## Iowa shooter (Feb 23, 2013)

When a new customer comes into the local archery store looking for a bow the first thing out of the employees mouth is "What is your price range and what are you planning to use it for"?

I think it is a good idea.


----------

